# Schutzhund training and renting in the USA



## Elsa'sRHC (Jun 9, 2012)

So, we've been training Elsa with the Germans in SchH for about 6 months now. She is excelling, and they all love her temperament. She loves the work, and we hope to take her through SchH1 while we're here, if her hips check out (she gets X-rayed in Dec.). We'd love to eventually take her through SchH3, but we know we won't be in Germany long enough for that. So we'll continue in the States.

The question is, what is the best way for us to make sure our future landlords will be okay with her (we don't know who they are, as we don't even yet know where we'll be stationed)? CGC? 

It seems SchH training isn't as well understood in the States as it is here. So I'm just wondering if there is some certification for her that might make them less nervous.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Elsa'sRHC said:


> The question is, what is the best way for us to make sure our future landlords will be okay with her (we don't know who they are, as we don't even yet know where we'll be stationed)? CGC?


Find a renter that allows German Shepherds. Some places have restrictions on weight and breed. It will be harder for you to find a rental, but it's doable. There are several military people on here. They can help you out further on the rental issue. 



> It seems SchH training isn't as well understood in the States as it is here. So I'm just wondering if there is some certification for her that might make them less nervous.


There are schh clubs here, but certainly less common. What is your location? We can recommend one. Don't tell your landlord about schh training. There is nothing positive to be accomplished by revealing this information. Unless you are explicitly asked about it, I wouldn't volunteer this information. If you want to appease them further, get a CGC or recommendation from a trainer.


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

I agree that many people here in the U.S. do not know what Schutzhund is. To start I think you'll have to find a place that is dog friendly and in turn will allow a GSD. I don't do Schutzhund but many of my friends are involved. I can tell you this, if I were a landlord I would much rather have a Schutzhund dog around as opposed to someone's poorly trained pet!


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I have never had a landlord ask about schutzhund training. Plenty ask breed as many insurance companies will not cover "dangerous" breeds.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Find a rental from a owner / landlord. Not a rental managemt company. This is what I had to do in the past. Not one rental management company would rent to me but I found a house for rent by owner in the newspaper who had no problems with my dogs. I would also not mention the Schutzhund training. People really don't understand what it is all about. if they ask about training tell them that your dog was obedience trained in Germany. That sounds pretty impressive.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

My landlord and renter's insurance company didn't care about GSDs or Schutzhund. I paid extra for pets but he didn't really care what they were or what they did. For my home owner's insurance I pay a little extra per GSD but they don't care whether they do SchH or not.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I never told my landlord-didn't really feel a need to either-both my dogs have good temperments-my landlord wasn't really a dog person but she met my dogs and felt comfortable with them-think it would be better to have a trained dog than an untrained dog in a rental-you could just say you train your dogs...


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I've never and anyone ask me about Schutzhund. I just have to find someone that takes GSD's and pay a little more for a pet deposit.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Take videos of the obedience, keep track of the obedience and tracking, put together a resume for the dog (leave the protection phase out if you think it would do you more harm, just like people would leave their Masters out when applying for a job). Make the landlords meet the dog and let them see how well behaved and obedient the dog is. 
Put his vet as a reference in there, make sure you track everything your dog does. It really makes it a lot easier to find something when you can show them that your dog is not left alone and bored but well behaved and trained.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Whatever you do, don't mention anything about Schutzhund or bitework to anyone outside the dog world, especially a landlord. In the US(depending on location) that can set you and the landlord up for liability; in the eyes of the law, all they see is that you've trained your dog to bite people. 

And don't put up a "beware of dog" sign on the property; this too can get you sued should the dog bite someone, even in defense of you or your home.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

From what I understand you live in Germany? 

Are you with the military in Germany? If so, I would try and get something on post. We had to relocate from Germany to Ft.Drum with three GSD's and it wasn't easy. We rented two places and then decided to buy a house. 

It's probably easier with one dog, however, it all depends on where exactly you move.


----------



## Elsa'sRHC (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks to everyone! Sorry I didn't answer back more quickly; life got busy...

Mrs. K, yes, we're with the military in Germany. We have considered buying wherever we are sent next, but I just wanted to think ahead if we decide to rent instead. Depending on the duty station, we may end up on post again.

RobK, I like the idea of "She was obedience-trained in Germany." That does sound impressive. And it's true.

I wouldn't tell a landlord about SchH training; it seems like too much of a complicated conversation. I would probably just leave it at "obedience trained." And I will consider the idea of a portfolio for her. That's a good idea.

Thanks to everyone for the input!!


----------

